# Two New Hunters!



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

My two oldest completed their hunter education last night and will be joining me in the hills this fall as card-carrying members of the hunting community! Couldn't be any more proud or excited!


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

When my kids started to hunt it brought all the fun and newness back just like it did for Christmas after they were born. I've always loved hunting but it just feels a little more satisfying watching them succeed using what I've taught them, which happens to be a lot of the same lessons my Dad and Grandpa taught me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations!

-DallanC


----------



## khusbowoon (Mar 26, 2021)

In this world, the man has self-dignity if he has an art of doing some new things with polyform inflation adapter can ceck


----------

